# BrixtonBooty - Car Boot / Tabletop / Spreadsheets on Floor Sale Events



## BrixtonBooty (Oct 5, 2014)

You are most welcome to join us every Sunday for Brixtons 1st and Only Car Boot Sale a stones throw away from Brixton Village (Markets). 

Sellers usually come down between 8am and 9am to set up.  We do have pitch spaces available for Traders and Public with something to sell.

We also have a limited number of tables for hire at £3 and £5, and also chairs at £2. 

Please click the link below to our booking page,  where  you can select your date and book your pitch. 

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/brixton-booty-car-free-boot-sale-tickets-11645342533?nomo=1

I hope this is of help to you, and if you have any further queries please do not hesitate to contact us, we are always happy to help. 

Thanks

See You Sundays 

Location
297-299 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
London
SW9 8RP
United Kingdom.

Brixton Booty Management
Email: info@brixtonbooty.com
Phone: 02037454950


----------



## BrixtonBooty (Oct 6, 2014)

‘The first official car booty in Brixton’

Every Sunday 09.00am – 3.00pm
Sellers Entry: 8:00 am

Public Entry: 9:00am:
Entry Fee: FREE!

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/brixton-booty-car-free-boot-sale-tickets-11645342533?nomo=1

Brixton Booty is open come rain or come shine, every week, in the heart of the Brixton community, just 5 mins walk from the infamous Brixton Market, the largest Caribbean market in Europe.

Brixton Booty is the New, only, and soon to be incredibly busy, regular Sunday morning boot sale, open every Sunday. We operate practically all year round.

Brixton Booty offers you the ability to pre-book online, giving you the guarantee that your pitch space will be available once you have booked, and completely removes the need to get out of bed too early! If you like the idea of making money instead of queuing, then Brixton Booty is the place for you.

Where Exactly Are We?

Brixton Booty is held in the grounds of 297 – 299 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London, SW9 8RP.

The entrance to the site is at the side of the social club on Moorland Road. This can be reached by turning off Coldharbour Lane into Moorland Road and taking the first doorway, unless you are booked for the Front of House Car and or Walkin Pitches available via Pre-Bookings!

Onsite Facilities:
We have the usual facilities you’d expect to find;

Toilets are available behind the main building, you will need to ask staff.

To book your pitch Click HERE  or email info@brixtonbooty.com or contact us on 0203 745 4950.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2014)

Can you take down that horrible banner you've shoved on the green in front of Southwyck House please?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 6, 2014)

£8 is a bit much for entrance to a car boot sale  Even the massive one at Battersea only charges £5 for early entry.


----------



## BrixtonBooty (Oct 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Can you take down that horrible banner you've shoved on the green in front of Southwyck House please?


Sorry. Will do this weekend the latest!


----------



## BrixtonBooty (Oct 6, 2014)

colacubes said:


> £8 is a bit much for entrance to a car boot sale  Even the massive one at Battersea only charges £5 for early entry.


We give part to help develop the building for local community and since have attracted Brixton Soup Kitchen and brand new Kitchen completely fitted out, Whereas Battersea is a private business in a school grounds paying a set rent. Our prices use to be higher!


----------



## artyfarty (Oct 6, 2014)

colacubes said:


> £8 is a bit much for entrance to a car boot sale  Even the massive one at Battersea only charges £5 for early entry.


To clarify, I think what they're saying is that those are the pitch charges, ie, if you walk in with a bag or trolley to sell, it'll cost you £8.
What you're referring to at Battersea boot is if you turn up as a buyer at 11.30 it'll cost you £5, which as a regular attender is expensive but worth it, as there's often good stuff there, hence the regular dealers that turn up.


----------



## Juliebrix (Oct 6, 2014)

artyfarty said:


> To clarify, I think what they're saying is that those are the pitch charges, ie, if you walk in with a bag or trolley to sell, it'll cost you £8.
> What you're referring to at Battersea boot is if you turn up as a buyer at 11.30 it'll cost you £5, which as a regular attender is expensive but worth it, as there's often good stuff there, hence the regular dealers that turn up.


Hey, I thought I was the only one knew about this supposed car boot sale. I went there some months ago, I think it was when they just started, but there wasn't many traders there. I didn't pay I got in for free.


----------



## Juliebrix (Oct 6, 2014)

I went to the Brixton car boot the other week and it still didn't have many traders, but there were some good stuff to see though. One of the traders had made some pictures which featured a stuffed creature(bat)to be precise, although a bit macarbre they were pretty creative to say the least.
I think having a car boot in Brixton is a good idea, but it really needs more traders and then more people would come.


----------



## Juliebrix (Oct 6, 2014)

BrixtonBooty said:


> We give part to help develop the building for local community and since have attracted Brixton Soup Kitchen and brand new Kitchen completely fitted out, Whereas Battersea is a private business in a school grounds paying a set rent. Our prices use to be higher!


Nice to know your contributing to doing some thing good for that building. Its a nice building wih lots of potential it would be great to see something good going on there more regularly.


----------



## BrixtonBooty (Oct 11, 2014)

Juliebrix said:


> Nice to know your contributing to doing some thing good for that building. Its a nice building wih lots of potential it would be great to see something good going on there more regularly.


Thanks for your positive comments and advice. We are funding it from our own pockets. But also think it's for a good cause locally!


----------



## BrixtonBooty (Oct 11, 2014)

BrixtonBooty said:


> We give part to help develop the building for local community and since have attracted Brixton Soup Kitchen and brand new Kitchen completely fitted out, Whereas Battersea is a private business in a school grounds paying a set rent. Our prices use to be higher!





Juliebrix said:


> I went to the Brixton car boot the other week and it still didn't have many traders, but there were some good stuff to see though. One of the traders had made some pictures which featured a stuffed creature(bat)to be precise, although a bit macarbre they were pretty creative to say the least.
> I think having a car boot in Brixton is a good idea, but it really needs more traders and then more people would come.





Juliebrix said:


> Hey, I thought I was the only one knew about this supposed car boot sale. I went there some months ago, I think it was when they just started, but there wasn't many traders there. I didn't pay I got in for free.





Juliebrix said:


> I went to the Brixton car boot the other week and it still didn't have many traders, but there were some good stuff to see though. One of the traders had made some pictures which featured a stuffed creature(bat)to be precise, although a bit macarbre they were pretty creative to say the least.
> I think having a car boot in Brixton is a good idea, but it really needs more traders and then more people would come.


 More recent Pictures of Brixton Booty - Car Boot / Tabletop / Spreadsheets on Floor Sale Events! - 297-299 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9 8RP United Kingdom. Brixton #Car_Boot_Sale BrixtonBooty


----------



## BrixtonBooty (Oct 11, 2014)

Juliebrix said:


> Hey, I thought I was the only one knew about this supposed car boot sale. I went there some months ago, I think it was when they just started, but there wasn't many traders there. I didn't pay I got in for free.


More Brixton Booty - Car Boot Sale Pictures 

Contact us: 0203 745 4950
Email: info@brixtonbooty.com


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 11, 2014)

That picture's put me right off.


----------



## BrixtonBooty (Oct 11, 2014)

Ha ha! Why is that? DC Girl


----------

